
McCain Wants to “Expose” Twitter for Refusing to Sell Your Twitter Data to CIA - cgtyoder
https://www.emptywheel.net/2016/09/13/john-mccain-wants-to-expose-twitter-for-refusing-to-sell-your-twitter-data-in-bulk-to-cia/
======
ender89
Do you want me to buy apple products and post inane comments about the line at
Starbucks to twitter? Because that's how you get me to buy apple products and
post inane comments about the line at Starbucks to twitter. Which incidentally
is non-existent right now, the store is pretty quiet at the moment.

------
drivingmenuts
Well, then. Consider them exposed! Shock! Dismay! Heaven forfend! (That's a
real word, btw. Read a book.)

Sarcasm aside, good. They want data, get it the old fashioned way - steal it
and hope they don't get caught.

Besides, it's not like anyone from the CIA ever goes to jail for things. You
know, like torture, human rights abuses, etc., etc., so getting caught
thieving information that's pretty much public should be worthy of perhaps a
mere glance in their direction and maybe and "ahem" from some Congress-
critter.

Steady on, John McCain. You'll find a real outrage someday.

